# I want this guy to pick my Lotto numbers!!



## Buzz (Nov 19, 2008)

Totally off topic.

This guy is either very skillful or very lucky.
Probably both.
They say God works in funny ways....

It's a 1.51Mb video file.... might take a while for dial up guys but worth watching I think.

http://tinyurl.com/5q5a7m

Regards
Buzz


----------



## Oz (Nov 19, 2008)

He was both skillful and lucky. 

When something goes wrong in a plane you go for all the altitude you can get to buy time. Finding himself drifting almost like a helicopter he had nothing to loose as it was going to land one way or another. Its been years since I’ve flown but I’ll sure give it to him that he kept his head and had the skill and balls to cut the throttle when he did. Kudos!


----------



## butcher (Nov 19, 2008)

I dont waste my money on the lottery, I give the goverment enough in taxes, I do not believe that video was real life, seems to be an interesting doctored video to me. fun to watch thanks. :lol:


----------



## Oz (Nov 20, 2008)

Butcher,

Anything is possible in this day of digitization, you can no longer believe what you see. However if it was doctored it was masterful as the plane behaved as it should under the circumstances all the way down to the throttling. I first saw this a couple of weeks ago when my father sent it to me. He used to have several planes and has logged thousands of hours yet found it credible. Who knows for sure?


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm with Oz. I can see the possibility that it truly happened. If so, that pilot has more than enough moxey to qualify as one of the best. 

Assuming it was true, that has to be one of the finest displays of a person's ability I've seen in my lifetime------and that's not exactly a short interval. 

Harold


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 23, 2008)

looked fake :? 

if it was real the wing was designed to come off, and that man has practiced that maneuver over and over and over and over.

Coming from a background with a dangerous hobby. Experience tells me that accidental equipment failure is always fatal if you don't have some type of backup ready.

The fact he landed that plane tells me it was practiced.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Nov 23, 2008)

He was unlikely to flip the plane. I used to jump with parachute and spent many days on the airfield when i was in the last grade of the school.


----------



## Seamus (Nov 23, 2008)

The lottery is strictly luck and refining is based on skill. I'll bet my future on skill over luck anytime.


----------

